# Dorschzungen



## Fröya (30. März 2007)

Kleiner Bericht vom heutigen Mittagstisch:*

Stekte Torsketunger Med Grønnsaker Og Puré Av Mandelpoteter
*
Torsketunger
750g skrelte mandelpoteter
100g smør
4 friske grønne asparages
2dl fiskekraft
1dl kraftig hvitvin
1dl fløte
1 middels stor skrelt gulrot
1 liten purre, delt på langs og vasket
1 middels stor sellerirot, renset
2ss frisk hakket bladpersille
2ts salt
1/2 ts nykvernet pepper
8-10 blader av frisk basilikum, grovhakket

1. Puré: Kok potetene møre i lettsaltet vann. Hell av vannet, tilsett 100g smør, 1dl fløte, den hakkede persillen og litt nykvernet pepper. Stamp dem til puré. Holdes varm.

2.Kutt selleri, gulrøtter og purreløk i tynne strimler og forvell hver især i ca. 1 minutt. Tas ut av vannet og blandes med 1ss hakket persille. Skrell asparages og forvell i 2-3 minutter.

3. Saus: Kok opp 2dl fiskekraft, 1dl hvitvin og 1dl fløte under omrøring. Reduser til det er 2-3 dl tilbake i kasserollen. Ha i basilikumblader, kjør opp med stavmixeren.

4. Torsketungene tørkes på kjøkkenpapir, saltes, litt pepper. Vend dem i hvetemel. Smelt smør i en teflonpanne og stek tungene lysebrune.

*Gebratene Dorschzungen mit Gemuese und Puree von Mandelkartoffeln*

Dorschzungen (_wir nehmen Zungen, Kehle, Backen,...!!Eignet sich auch von Steinbeisser, Lumb,.._.)
750g geschælte (Mandel-)Kartoffeln
100g Butter
4 frische gruene Spargelstangen
2dl Fischbruehe
1dl kræftiger Weisswein
1dl Sahne
1 mittelgrosse geschælte Karotte
1 kleine Lauchstange, længs geteilt und gewaschen
1 mittelgrosse Sellerieknolle, gereinigt
2 El gehackte Blattpetersilie
2 Tl Salz
1/2 Tl frischgemahlener Pfeffer
8-10 Blætter frisches Basilikum, grob gehackt

1. Puree: Kartoffeln in leicht gesalzenem Wasser weich kochen. Das Wasser abgiessen. 100g Butter, 1dl Sahne (habe ich mit Ziegenmilch gemischt), die gehackte Petersilie, Salz und etwas Pfeffer hinzu. Alles zu einem Puree stampfen. Warm halten.

2. Den Sellerie, die Karotte und den Lauch in duenne Streifen schneiden und jedes einzeln in ca.1 Minute blanchieren. Aus dem Wasser nehmen und mit 1El gehackter Petersilie vermischen. Den Spargel schælen und 2-3 Minuten blanchieren. Wuerzen.

3. Sosse: 2dl Fischbruehe, 1dl Weisswein und 1 dl Sahne aufkochen. Reduzieren bis 2-3 dl in der Kasserolle uebrig bleiben. Basilikum hinein geben, mit dem Mixer aufmixen.

4. Dorschzungen mit Kuechenpapier abtrocknen, salzen, pfeffern. In Mehl wenden. Butter in einer Teflonpfanne schmelzen und die Dorschzungen hellbraun braten. 
http://img105.*ih.us/img105/7350/dscn1617zj1.jpg

Hier eine Zunge. Die Backen und Kehlen æhneln eher Jakobsmuschelfleisch oder sehr festem, fasrigem Fischfleisch.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/8105/dscn1620id2.th.jpg

Also, es wære sehr schade, wenn ihr das næchste Mal die Køpfe unbeachtet wegschmeisst!!!!Darin verbergen sich næmlich absolute Delikatessen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bei jedem grøsseren Fisch oder Arten wie Lumb oder Steinbeisser, die besonders "ergiebige" Backen haben und viel Backenfleisch liefern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. März 2007)

*AW: Dorschzungen*

Hallo Fröya,
das sieht ja schon nach Sterneküche aus. Ich würde es gern einmal versuchen, kannst du auch einmal berichten, wie du an die Leckereien kommst? Wo muß man schneiden? Was ist wertvoll und wo beginnt der Abfall?


----------



## ollidi (30. März 2007)

*AW: Dorschzungen*

Das sieht ja richtig lecker aus. #6 
Jetzt knurrt mir ziemlich der Magen.
Die Bäckchen habe ich auch schon immer bei den grösseren Fischen rausgeschnitten. Bei den kleineren Fischen pule ich sie immer nach der Zubereitung raus.


----------



## Fröya (2. April 2007)

*AW: Dorschzungen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Fröya,
> das sieht ja schon nach Sterneküche aus. Ich würde es gern einmal versuchen, kannst du auch einmal berichten, wie du an die Leckereien kommst? Wo muß man schneiden? Was ist wertvoll und wo beginnt der Abfall?



Danke sehr!!
Also was die "Zungen" angeht ist es ganz einfach. Du stichst dort, wo der Knorpel anfængt, mit dem Messer ein und schneidest rundherum um den Knorpel. Dann solltest du eh die Zunge, also die ganze weiche, weisse "Spitze" in der Hand halten.
Was das Backenfleisch angeht, naja, da muss mal halt schauen und um den Knochen scheiden. Ich beginne meist direkt unterhalb vom Auge.
Und die Kehle - da siehst du ja, wo sich Haut und wo sich Fleisch befindet. Um zum herausschneiden der Zunge vernuenftig "in" das Maul zu kommen, schneide ich meist eh schon zum Teil die Kehle weg/ein.
Einfach versuchen und ueben, dann hast du den Dreh ganz schnell raus!!


----------



## Jirko (2. April 2007)

*AW: Dorschzungen*

juuup fröya, zunge und backenmuskeln sind mit das beste, was der dorsch, ab ner gewissen größe wohlgemerkt, zu bieten hat #6... und deine küchenkreation klingt wirklich allerfeinst #6...

@dolfin - habe noch irgendwo ne bildreihe eines norwegischen fischereibetriebes in welchem sehr gut zu sehen ist, wie die zungen gelöst werden... wenn ich sie nicht finden sollte, schreib ich dir mal die vorgehensweise des abschnippelns der zunge hier rein. für die backenfilets macht sich nen angeschliffener joghurtlöffel sehr gut > einfach die übergänge der backenmuskeln zum schädelknochen suchen und dort das backenstück mit solch einem löffel "ausheben"... aber wie gesagt, mindestens 15pfund sollte solch ein dickschädel schon auf´n gräten haben #h

PS: gugge mal dolfin, so machen´s die norweger






quelle: www.arcticphoto.net #h


----------

